# Hell-O-Ween 200666



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres a link to my 2006 yard haunt, please pardon the props that do not look complete as I ran out of time to complete them( moving from one state to another during Halloween). I think even though I did not complete everything, it still turned out decent.......we had a great time and so did the kiddies.......enjoy!

Helloween video by buggybuilder - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid3.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid3.photobucket.com/albums/y54/buggybuilder/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@y54/buggybuilder/Helloween200666_0002


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

..........Oh and this was my first "yard haunt".........Ive done decorations etc before but not a full on yard haunt. It was also my first time making a slideshow so any creative criticism will be appreciated, but we will not tolerate whiners.......:googly:


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent. Great Filming too. Loved the music. I didnt want it to end.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks great


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Can you post a how-to on that great looking coffin?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Really great job. You were the scariest part...LOL. I loved the music of ur vid and your haunts lighting was excellent...again GREAT JOB


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments everybody, I can only hope to do better next year.

,......if you like that music, then I would highly recommend you listen to the rest of the CD.....its from Danzig Black Aria 2

I agree that I was the scariest part of that vid......:googly: 


I couldnt really do a how to on the coffin as I built it on the fly....no plans, just free handed it...I do still have a few build photos lying around if you want I could post them.........:xbones:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video buggybuilder!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sure, go ahead and post the pics


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice presentation buggybuilder!!!! I love the music. Cood video. Thanx for sharing


----------



## CRHaunting (Jul 15, 2006)

I wanna see the how-to on how to make that freaky looking zombie guy holding the cow skull.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

The pics look really nice man! Did you make the hands on the Reaper?


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Heres some pics of some of the props in the video.........


























Yes, I made the hands on the reaper as well......









I am getting geared up to start next years activities.......:xbones:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If it involves making another cute kid, I don't blame you.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great work. I can't belive it your first year. I've been doing it for about 4-5 years and I don't have half of what you do. Is the monster on your porch made of monster mud? And what did you corpsify your bucky with? Looks good.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments........

The reaper is indeed made from monster mud....very fun project.
I corpsified the bucky with Latex from Cementex on the interenet and cotton batting......then stained accordingly.


----------

